

PCell technology demonstration at Columbia by Steve Perlman - foobarqux
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bO0tjAdOIw

======
transfire
Steve Perlman is about to learn a really ugly fact about modern capitalism.
Scarcity = $$$. I hope I'm wrong, but given how certain people are reacting...

~~~
foobarqux
Perlman is going to learn that he hasn't actually created anything new and the
telecom industry will prefer to use the standards that are implementing
similar solutions.

